# Can I use Sudocrem on a Rabbit ?



## MickeyW

Hi all,

Newbie to the forum with a quick question if I may.

My rabbit is currently being treated for the E.C. parasite.

His incontinence has caused his back end to look very raw and painful.

The vet has given me a medicated shampoo to try and help but I wondered if sudocrem could be used. I have used it on my dogs' back previously and it worked wonders, but as the rabbit will be able to lick it I was wondering if this would be safe to use.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Mickey


----------



## Guest

I've used Sudocrem on my bunnies with no issues  Really helps to heal things up faster!


----------



## Lumpy

I have an older bun who I have to wash frequently as her rear end gets very messy. It can get sore too and my vet suggested sudocrem as the vet stuff was costing me a fortune. I find it really good stuff. She does have a go at licking it off but it never seems to do her any harm. I don't think it can taste very nice as she soon stops


----------



## MickeyW

Hi guys,

Unfortately, I had to take my rabbit to the vet last night as we found he has "fly strike"

As mentioned above, the vet said that we can use sudocrem (though not at the moment as they have given us other cream) but in general it will be ok so long as he is not allowed to ingest it.

They suggested that if we ever do use it, then to use a "Buster" collar to prevent him licking it.

Thanks for your responses

Mickey


----------



## Lumpy

I'm glad your bun survived. Fly strike is horrendous!!

Did your vet mention Rearguard? I use that on my buns to try and prevent fly strike, especially on Daisy, the one who doesn't clean her rear end properly. So far, touch wood and thank the patron saint of bunnies (if there is one!) it has worked well.

Will keep an eye on Daisy after putting on her sudacrem to make sure she isn't actually eating it!


----------



## BlackCat

Sorry to hear about your bunny, flystrike is awful.

Rearguard is excellent stuff, and can be applied throughout the year to more 'at risk' rabbits. As a side note though it can't be applied around sore skin so would continue with cream to clear that up. On the whole sudocrem is pretty safe unless huge amounts were ingested! It does work very well at clearing up any sore areas.


----------



## Lumpy

I usually put sudacrem on Daisy's sore bits and then Rearguard around on the area that isn't sore in order to protect her from flies. She tends to be sore to varying degrees a lot of the time as she doesn't clean her rear end herself at all and having seen the horrendous effects of fly strike and knowing she is a high risk I always make sure she has Rearguard on her.

I did check this with my vet first but am now worried I shouldn't be putting the Rearguard even around the sore skin on the areas that are OK. Is that what you meant BlackCat?

Daisy is an older rescue bun with only one eye who has just had two lumps removed which may have been cancerous and I don't want to do anything that may be harming her in any way through ignorance. Maybe my vet misunderstood when I asked her. (Sorry to waffle on in your thread MickeyW)


----------



## BlackCat

Sorry Lumpy, my post wasn't too clear!  Rearguard can't be applied onto sore skin was what I meant to write! It stings otherwise, but can be applied around the area so long as its not getting into the sore bits. I tend to find it easier to tear the sponge applicator off and squirt the liquid directly onto my hand (wearing gloves though) as I find its a bit easier to control application when trying to avoid certain areas.


----------



## Lumpy

Thanks for clarifying BlackCat. It's a relief as I had just come in after cleaning out the bunnies' hutches and had bathed Daisy's rear end and put on some sudacrem and Rearguard around it before I came in and read your post.

I am always really careful not to put Rearguard on the sore bits as I can imagine it must really smart which is why I put the sudacrem on first. Haven't tried taking the sponge off and putting the Rearguard on with gloves to help with the application. I may give that a go - thanks.


----------



## jc014c

the rearguard you use for flystrike is it only available through your vet are can you buy it from a pet shop


----------



## BlackCat

Lumpy said:


> Haven't tried taking the sponge off and putting the Rearguard on with gloves to help with the application. I may give that a go - thanks.


No problem  I always think you need to use a bit of pressure when applying with the sponge and think it may be uncomfy for some bunnies, especially older, bonier rabbits!

jc014c-Rearguard is a prescription only medication so can only be bought from your vet, or an online pharmacy with a prescription. Hope this helps!


----------



## penny2607

I'm so glad I'm not the only one that has to clean my bunnies bottie! When I clean her I use baby oil and then if her skin does get sore I use sudocrem - this has been ongoing for about 2 years now and have never had any problems using sudocrem


----------

